# My $2 apron



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

It's been so rainy the last few days I decided to get some sewing done. This apron is made from a dress I picked up at the second hand store for $2. It was a nice way to spend a couple of hours.

The dress under it is the muslin of the new dress I'm working on. Hopefully the apron will keep the new dresses under it clean while I cook.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice. I love to re-purpose old clothes.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

That is a good idea!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

This is a really good idea and the yard sales here are plenteous. Very pretty apron and I think the length is a good thing. s


----------

